# pppd only allows access to the DNS servers from ROOT

## mihochan

Hi,

I've installed Gentoo for my machine at home.

I've managed to get the ppp0 interface up and running. ( this is the proof ! ) but I have a strange problem.

I only seem to have access to the nameservers from root.

Any other user can ping an IP address but not an alias like,

'www.gentoo.org'

Anyone have any ideas what could be causing this? I'm just starting pppd with the /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 script with the mimium changes for my ISP.

Thanks,

Tom

PS Here is the ifconfig output:

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:21:D7:7A:BC  

          inet addr:10.1.0.228  Bcast:10.1.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:480 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:28800 (28.1 Kb)

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0x4000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:503 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:503 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:43459 (42.4 Kb)  TX bytes:43459 (42.4 Kb)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:61.68.120.39  P-t-P:210.8.1.10  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:768  Metric:1

          RX packets:444 errors:23 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:476 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:164678 (160.8 Kb)  TX bytes:55226 (53.9 Kb)

----------

## klieber

First guess:  your /etc/resolv.conf doesn't have world-readable permissions set on it.

--kurt

----------

## mihochan

Thanks, that was the problem.

Tom

----------

